# I Musici and Rossini



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have an EMI LP, like the one shown in this amazon.com listing:

http://www.amazon.com/Rossini-Violi...2404&sr=1-12&keywords=i+musici+rossini+sonata

The Rossini piece is a Sonata for Violins, Celli and Bass as revised by Alfredo Casella. It's a fine work - and distinctly different from the other works (all also revised) on the LP by Galuppi, Tartini and Marcello - all of whom died before Rossini was born. Amazon's CD listings for I Musici and Rossini aren't specific enough to tell me if this work is on any of them.

My reason for posting is more about I Musici than about the music. The music on the LP was recorded ~1954; most of the CDs seem to be recent. So... just what is the I Musici story, anyway?


----------

